

Ask HN: Which C/C++ based Open Source Project to work on? - kanungoparth

Hi, I have been working on the GTK+ components like pango and freetype for the last 2 years as a middle-ware software developer. 
Now, I am switching my role from that to a Content Writer. The role, as you can guess, would require less or no coding. 
But, I don&#x27;t want to lose my touch with coding. That is why I am looking for an active Open Source Project where I can contribute. 
Please suggest a C&#x2F;C++ based project.
======
acron0
Knowing little to nothing about nosql, I started hacking at MongoDB and its
been really interesting so see another large C++ project

~~~
kanungoparth
Hmm. This looks interesting. How much do you think I'll have to read about
Databases before hacking into this project ?

